# Livingston tomorrow 4-22



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Anyone fishing tomorrow and have a back seat open? I will pay for fuel and buy your lunch! If not I may take the ski if weather cooperates. Wanna chase some whites.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I know the lake pretty well and should be able to help find some fish.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Wish I could help. I have a boat and all the gear but unable to climb in a boat for now. Good luck on finding someone.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks bud. You doing alright? It's been a while. I need to make the next get together.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

If I wasn't working in Midland I would take you. I should be at lake this weekend if work allows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It's good bud. I got caught in a "reduction of force" at work and have the whole week free. Probably part of next week as well. New job should be coming through shortly though. Very seldom I have week days free. Just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

A little extra warning and i would have taken u up on that. Tring to exercise the bass boat a bit before i sell it and its a pain for me to unload/load by myself with my messed up back.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Meet me and BBJim at Beacons at 6:30.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Jack pot fishin soldier. You lucky dog  :dance: :bounce: Get the grease pot ready. Be there early dont miss the gravy train.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you Mr. Loy I will be there.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

muney pit said:


> A little extra warning and i would have taken u up on that. Tring to exercise the bass boat a bit before i sell it and its a pain for me to unload/load by myself with my messed up back.


I'm up for a trip if you need some help, just let me know when & we'll see if I can do it.
I'll make the same offer as the OP.
Weekdays are good for me.:walkingsm



shadslinger said:


> Meet me and BBJim at Beacons at 6:30.


Dang, that's a cool offer.
I've been wanting to make a trip with you but, never had a 2nd person to take along.

.


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> Jack pot fishin soldier. You lucky dog  :dance: :bounce: Get the grease pot ready. Be there early dont miss the gravy train.


I 2nd Bruces comment! That is an awesome invite!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Waiting on report , heard it was a killer day!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Here ya go.
BBJim, Fishing Soldier and myself had a very good trip today.

We drifted a few jugs early and came up with four nice eating size blue cats. Several small channels. 
Then we started working the white bass.
The white bass first good bite was in 12' FOW around 7:30 then at 17" FOW at 8:00, then 20'+ after 8:45. 
By 10:00 we had a cooler so stuffed with big white bass we could not get enough in for a limit, so we threw a bunch back for a while and let some ice melt down, and then managed to box our 75 for our limit, plus FS got him a legal striper that was nice and fat.
We just messed around a bit then made the rounds to see where else the white bass were.
We found one other very good school and BBJim got him a nice striper form it.
We called it a day and came in at noon.
By 1:00PM we were packing it up and headed home.
All fish were caught on a white one ounce slab, well most of them.

It was good to see Blaine again and get to fish with him, a long time ago, about 08, I had just retired and meet up with him on 2cool then on the south end so I could show him some spots.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Very Nice! That was awesome of Loy! Hats off to you sir! That's what 2Cool is all about!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mr. Loy is a class act. Like he said I met him in 08' and he showed me a little about the lake in my boat. I have fished with him 4-5 times since then and learned more and more about the lake every time. Very good to see him again. The fishing was incredible. Sure am glad I saw this message right before bed. Also glad the fishing gods were looking out and woke Mr. Loy up. I must be doing something right.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya'll killed them. I was up late last night and saw the post and was hoping you saw the reply from Loy.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

That was a meat haul like none other. My electric filet knife almost gave out a few times.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad you got to go, Loy is always fun to go with, learn something every time. Great report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats what we were waiting for wtg guys. Always a good time on the MFR.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome job guys. Congrats


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

See the jig dropping down in the down image side. It gets smashed by a fish and it lights up.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

That is just plain 2cool way to go!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats on a great day!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

You mean the MRF.

Good job Loy.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Jimmy Blue said:


> You mean the MRF.
> 
> Good job Loy.


Yeah Jimmy, you would think as many times as i have been on her
I would get that rite!!!lol


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> See the jig dropping down in the down image side. It gets smashed by a fish and it lights up.


This is the best way to fish the lake. lol!!! Even better is when they are pinging the jig, and one eventually wins and the poor lucky fish gets to enjoy a nice ride up and out of the water.


----------

